# Externe HD beschädigt?



## Seeker89 (17. Juli 2006)

Hi!
Ich habe seit ca. einer Woche eine 80GB externe HD von Lacie.

Technische Daten:
___
LaCie HD Design by F.A. Porsche 80 GB (Extern) (FireWire)
Kapazität:	80 GByte
Anschluss:	Firewire 400
Performanz:	
UPM: 	7200
Zugriffszeit: 	10 ms
Cache: 	2 MByte
physikalische Maße:	
Breite: 	98 mm (3,86")
Höhe: 	35 mm
Länge: 	188 mm
Gewicht: 	900 g
Stromversorgung:	externes Netzteil
_______

Meistens funktioniert sie problemlos, aber beim kopieren von manchen Dateien weigert sie sich plötzlich. Der Bildschirm friert ein und ich bekomme die Meldung, dass die Datei beschädigt sei. Auch bei einer Virenprüfung der ext. HD kam solch eine Meldung.
Diese "Fehlermeldungen" kommmen immer zusammen mit dem:
"Das Laufwerk ist nicht bereit. Die Verriegelung könnte geöffnet sein. Stellen Sie sicher, dass ein Datenträger in Laufwerk \Device\Harddisk1\DR2 eingelegt und die Laufwerkverriegelung geschlossen ist."

Ist die HD beschädigt? Oder mache ich irgendwas grundlegend falsch?

Danke für eure Hilfe! =)


----------



## metno (27. Juli 2006)

Hat sie auch einen USB Port? Wenn ja, versuche es mal mit dem.


----------



## black eagle (5. August 2006)

Hi ,habe dasselbe problem mit 120 GB platte und USB angeschlossen.

Ist das ein Defekt oder machen wir was falsch. Habe die platte grad einen Tag am laufen,

grüsse


----------



## Kampfsessel (16. August 2006)

Hallo,
wollte erstmal was allgemein zu einer externen Festplatte loswerden.

Ich weiß garnicht wieso immer alle auf eine externe Festplatte ''abfahren''. Ich habe den Fehler gemacht und mir zweimal eine externe geholt und beide haben den  hochgerissen (nach sehr kurzer Zeit). Ich denke mal das ist nur eine Kundenverarschung.
Am besten fährt man noch wenn man sich ein SATA Controller holt und sich die HDDs einbaut.

Zu dem Fehler:
So ein ähnlicher Fehler kam bei mir auch. Nach einem allmorgentlichen Neustart war dann nichts mehr mit Festplatte und meine ganzen kostbaren Daten waren Futsch.

Aber vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach nur Pech.

MfG Kampfsessel


----------

